# Medicare Sequestrian payments



## pvacanti (May 6, 2013)

When posting payments I have noticed that a lot of supplemental are not taking inconsideration the sequestrian write off for Medicare leaving small credits on accounts. Are we suppose to adjust these off or try to get a correct pmt from the secondary? Thanks


----------



## airart (May 31, 2013)

*Medicare Sequestrian Payments*

We are adjusting these with a contractual prior to sending to secondary's that are not crossed-over from Medicare.  Our EOB's show OA-223 with the small 2% amount; in the link below it shows as CARC 223.  These are an adjustment and are not patient responsibility so secondary coverage is not liable to make payment.

Link:
http://www.cgsmedicare.com/jc/pubs/news/2013/0313/cope21672.html

Description:
223 Adjustment code for mandated federal, state or local law/regulation that is not already covered by another code and is mandated before a new code can be created.
Start: 06/01/2008


----------

